# Nobody will hire me. I'm considering a career change.



## ss2k (Sep 21, 2010)

I live in the Bay Area. San Jose specifically. I have applied over and over to numerious ambulance companies, and private companies such as HP Pavilion, six flags,great america...etc. 

Nobody wants me. It is mostly because of my reckless driving charge I have on my record. It was 3 years ago. I am taking this 6 week course and having it expunged from my record.

My only chance is to apply to ambulance companies that only look back 3 years. But since the DMV looks at FULL years, not just to the date, I have to wait til Jan 1,2011 until my 3 year DMV report won't show my charge.

But ambulance companies don't even consider me because their Insurance won't cover me.

And it's beating me down. I so want to head out and save lives, help people, and earn money. I have all the certs, plus the FEMA certs, ambulance license, volunteer work and 3 years as a medical assistant. 
Any advice. No hospitals hire EMT's here without a phleobotomoty license, no ambulance companies want me.


----------



## LonghornMedic (Sep 21, 2010)

Get your phleobotomoty license. It will help you get in a ER. That or wait the 3 months until your record clears. In the mean time use you free time to add even more training and FEMA classes to your resume. But you are right in that no one is going to touch you until that driving record is cleaned up.


----------



## gicts (Sep 21, 2010)

ss2k said:


> .....
> And it's beating me down. *I so want to head out and save lives, help people, and earn money.* I have all the certs, plus the FEMA certs, ambulance license, volunteer work and 3 years as a medical assistant.
> Any advice. No hospitals hire EMT's here without a phleobotomoty license, no ambulance companies want me.



:lol:
From what I can gather, in CA your first few years would be limited to a private service, and don't get me started about the earning money thing


----------



## Phlipper (Sep 21, 2010)

> I so want to head out and save lives, help people, and earn money.



You sound motivated and a bit idealistic.  You should visit your local US Army recruiter and see what he has on tap.  A four year hitch as a 68W, if you kept your nose clean, would give you valuable real-world experience in much more than just the medical arena, allow your tickets to age sufficiently, and allow you to serve your country.  I wasn't the best soldier, but I look back now and am very proud to have served.  It'll teach you things you will carry with you for the rest of your life.


----------



## aewin90 (Sep 21, 2010)

With that driving record in the Bay Area, you're gonna have to get in line.  Your area is crawling with EMT-B's.  Why would a company hire someone with a bad driving record when they could hire someone with a clean slate?

Get a phleb cert and apply to work in an ER.  The military route is a good option as well.  Otherwise I think you will find that when your record _is_ clean, you will be disappointed to find yourself driving an IFT Medicaid taxi.


----------



## MoonachieFirstAid&Rescue (Sep 21, 2010)

I definitely feel your pain. I have 5 accidents on my driving record. Only one of them was my fault but logisticare of NJ doesn't care what happened or who was faulted, all they see is five accidents. It sucks because I have no tickets or moving violations. It's a shame that SOMEONE ELSE drove through a stop sign and hit me, people rear ended me etc, and I'm getting punished for it. My advice is get the expungement. I'm lucky enough that come the end of this year a few of those accident expire and will get removed from my record, but until then I can't get a job either.


----------



## beandip4all (Sep 22, 2010)

aewin90 said:


> With that driving record in the Bay Area, you're gonna have to get in line.  Your area is crawling with EMT-B's.  Why would a company hire someone with a bad driving record when they could hire someone with a clean slate?
> 
> Get a phleb cert and apply to work in an ER.  The military route is a good option as well.  Otherwise I think you will find that when your record _is_ clean, you will be disappointed to find yourself driving an IFT Medicaid taxi.



x2.  

also, working er tech position is much harder to get than just "picking up a phleb cert" ... most of them you're going to have to have an "in" - know someone- or experience, which you won't have. 

i vote military.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hard to change a career when you have not even worked in it.  If you really want to be in EMS go get your Paramedic.  While still over stocked on Paramedics not near as many as there are emts.  You can throw a dart into a crowd of random people and would not be shocked if it hit an emt there are so many.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 22, 2010)

Just found out that one of my friends is going into the USAF ParaRescue program...awesome!


----------

